# Yahoo Inc. and McAfee Inc. are joining to offer alerts about potentially dangerous We



## steveie85 (Nov 16, 2007)

Yahoo teams with McAfee to offer search results security 



> Yahoo Inc. and McAfee Inc. are joining to offer alerts about potentially dangerous Web sites alongside search results generated at Yahoo.com.
> 
> With the new security feature - slated to take effect Tuesday - people who search the Internet using Yahoo will see a red exclamation point and a warning next to links McAfee has identified as serving dangerous downloads or using visitors' e-mail addresses to send out spam.
> 
> ...


Does Mcafee even know what "Malicious" is?


----------



## CDATech (May 1, 2008)

McAfee...Oh boy..now I feel secure. Heh


----------

